
I’m 19 and I’ve just launched my first iPhone app - angeliquetoque
https://medium.com/@AngeliqueToque/i-m-19-and-i-ve-just-launched-my-first-iphone-app-part-2-3-ccfa79d1d768#.p5natmr3q
======
sharemywin
went to useproud.com and got a malicious site blocking. Not sure what that was
about?

~~~
angeliquetoque
Sorry for that we already fixed it, maybe try with other browser?

